# UK Based Baby Reflux Support Network



## babyreflux (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi, my name is Rachel. I have set up a UK based support network and website for parents and carers of babies that suffer from baby/infant reflux.My own daughter (Willow, 5 months) has acute acid reflux so much of the project was developed from this experience. Many website resources are biased towards the US, Australia etc where medications are very different and attitudes of health professionals vary. It is also a resource for reflux related products such as wedges that are normally only available in the US. This is why I have had such positive feedback from UK parents who are looking for UK specific advice and support.Please feel free to use the website for support and advice where you can either learn through the experiences of others or contact me directly if you have any baby reflux related questions.Look forward to speaking to you soon.Rachel Phillipswww.babyreflux.co.uk


----------



## joanne3 (Jul 28, 2007)

babyreflux said:


> Hi, my name is Rachel. I have set up a UK based support network and website for parents and carers of babies that suffer from baby/infant reflux.My own daughter (Willow, 5 months) has acute acid reflux so much of the project was developed from this experience. Many website resources are biased towards the US, Australia etc where medications are very different and attitudes of health professionals vary. It is also a resource for reflux related products such as wedges that are normally only available in the US. This is why I have had such positive feedback from UK parents who are looking for UK specific advice and support.Please feel free to use the website for support and advice where you can either learn through the experiences of others or contact me directly if you have any baby reflux related questions.Look forward to speaking to you soon.Rachel Phillipswww.babyreflux.co.uk


hi my name is joanne i am a mother of 3 children and my youngest is william he is 6 months old and suffers from reflux , i am really interested in finding a support group in my area of manchester can anybody help .i am already amember of an online group which is really helpful but could do with something nearer to home .many thanks joanne


----------

